
Atom 1.21 released with Language Server Protocol support - Vinnl
https://blog.atom.io/2017/10/03/atom-1-21.html
======
davidpelayo
This is good news. Have a look at this link to see what's the progress on this
topic so far: [http://langserver.org/#implementations-
server](http://langserver.org/#implementations-server)

------
atonse
Great news! I don't know why I always thought this had been in Atom for a
while (I think I'm confusing this for syntax highlighting support and probably
ctags, etc)

